# trumark folding



## TJ8 (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone had any success hunting with a cheap trumark slingshot?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

A trumark is a fine hunting slingshot, I used a trumark wristrocket when I was younger.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The Trumark has probably taken more game than most.

Your keys to success with this slingshot are:


Using a suitable weight ammo
Bands matched for your ammo choice
Enough practice to ensure good accuracy
Shot placment


----------



## TJ8 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> The Trumark has probably taken more game than most.
> 
> Your keys to success with this slingshot are:
> 
> ...


1/2 inch or 3/8 
And heavy bands?


----------



## nmcoyote (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a Trumark that I have shot a fair amount. It shoots well and can be used for hunting. The bands and ammo (and most importantly the slingshooter) make the difference between what works or doesn't.

I prefer the Trumark tapered bands. They shoot very fast. The heavy black bands may be necessary for very heavy ammo but have not tried. Then there also the possibility of making your own. Matching band-length to your draw also makes a big difference in how much energy you get out.

The ammo depends on what you are hunting. But 3/8 may be a bit light for most applications.

The best way to tell is to try different bands and ammo and compare. There are chrony applications described on this forum that you can use on a phone. But even shooting cans you can tell which ones deliver the most energy.

As others have mentioned for hunting "lead is king". There just isn't anything out there that packs as
much wallop. Just be careful of the toxic properties.

As for the slingshooter, there is no substitute for practice.


----------

